# DIY VALVE SPRINGS 8v



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

AEG 2.0l 8v DIY VALVE SPRINGS



first grab a :beer:
next,

here is the right compressor tool needed for the job.:thumbup:



compress the valve spring and...



take out the " keepers"


DO NOT LOOSE these, unless you already have replacements, you will need these later.

decompress the spring, and now remove the retainer and spring. should look like this.
Left side still has an old spring, the right side has spring and retainer removed.




pull the valve out about a 1/4" and check for any valve play in the valve seals. a little bit of play is ok, but if you can really move it around get them replaced.

NOTE* remove valve from other end and inspect it for damage, although you should be throwing a code if there is damage (ex. Misfire in Cylinder 3) ect. 

I was throwing CEL po303 ( Misfire in cylinder 3 ) and found out this was the cause.

Bent valve

picture above shows it not seating properly

Next clean the valve off, i use 1200 grit wet sand paper. wire brush works great also.

also clean the valve seat on the head.


next, put the valve back in and remember to oil it up real good.

Put the new springs and retainers in.
Compress the spring and guide it back into place over the valve stem.

Now grab the keepers and get them F****** in there. This is the most stressful part :laugh:
I use a little bit of oil to keep them true to the valve stem. The skinny side of the keepers go inward.



decompress the valve spring slowly, dont worry though the spring will seat itself.
Just GO SLOW so just in case you dont have keepers on properly they dont go shooting across your property.:thumbup:
if it hold true then the job on that spring is done.

End product :


My buddy and i Completed this job in under 30 minutes. :thumbup:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice DIY, but a couple of very important things to note:



> pull the valve out about a 1/4" and check for any valve play in the valve seals. a little bit of play is ok, but if you can really move it around get them replaced.


Any play that you have when moving the valve is from a worn _valve guide_. Technically, there will always be wiggle room from the seal because its held tight to the stem shaft via a very small circular spring. The valve guide is what keeps it tight and has a very tight 'acceptable' tolerance. The correct tolerance is listed in the Bentley. 

Also, new stem seals are sold with plastic caps to slip over the tip of the valve stem to protect the interior of the stem seal from _any_ scratches. Thus, if you pull the valve out of the seal, plan on replacing them. Especially on a high mileage head. NEVER pull the valve out of the stem seal without replacing them. They take all of 2 minutes to replace, and you don't need any special tools to do it. A long set of needle nose pliers to take the old ones off, and a 10mm deep socket to press the new ones on. You run the risk of oil blow-by resulting in burning oil and smokey cold-starts. They are cheap and should be done during head work like this.


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

911_fan said:


> Nice DIY, but a couple of very important things to note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to the valve stem seals? 
cant find any at a reasonable price here in my town. looking almost 30$ plus shipping from local NAPA


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/in...uct_info&cPath=2_13_61_484_124&products_id=79


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Engine/298/6

Shipping might be a bit better if you're out East.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Kjheidlebaugh said:


> Link to the valve stem seals?
> cant find any at a reasonable price here in my town. looking almost 30$ plus shipping from local NAPA


If you bought a decent head gasket kit, they are ALWAYS included in the set, along with the "condom" to put on the top of the valve stem to slide the seal over. And just so you know, all of your "DIY" along with the finer points that you have omitted are fully covered in the Bently Manual. I have even seen alot of what you missed in a Chiltons Book. Sorry to see you may have to repeat a majority of you work.

DIY's are good for an over view, but I would never depend upon them and I ALWAYS try to have the proper documentation for tq specs and and wear limits and to show me proper methods and which fasteners can and should not be re-used.


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> If you bought a decent head gasket kit, they are ALWAYS included in the set, along with the "condom" to put on the top of the valve stem to slide the seal over. And just so you know, all of your "DIY" along with the finer points that you have omitted are fully covered in the Bently Manual. I have even seen alot of what you missed in a Chiltons Book. Sorry to see you may have to repeat a majority of you work.
> 
> DIY's are good for an over view, but I would never depend upon them and I ALWAYS try to have the proper documentation for tq specs and and wear limits and to show me proper methods and which fasteners can and should not be re-used.


good for you :thumbup:


----------



## StreetRacerBY (Jul 25, 2009)

*Spring Compressor*

Great DIY.
Do you think this tool will work for this job?


----------

